# Word for the day  inculpate



## Josiah (Jun 5, 2015)

inculpate
[in-kuhl-peyt, in-kuhl-peyt] 


verb (used with object), inculpated, inculpating.


1. to charge with fault; blame; accuse.


2. to involve in a charge; incriminate.

The most likely motives to cause one to falsely inculpate another are currying favor, revenge, and exculpation.

Note-  exculpate means  to prove that someone is not guilty of doing something wrong.


----------

